# YO



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Whats up fellas, havent been on in a while, been workin the earl spill, back for a week, hows it hanging


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

good for you man. make that money. what you been doing out there.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

whats up cody , makin money for the can-ham


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

What up.... Ham time.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

I dont know what its time for, help me decide, Im doing Gross Decon, im stationed like four miles out on a 150 ft. barge pressure washing boats before the dock at the marina, legit job.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Need any help ?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Good deal make the money why you can and make sure whatever you get it doesn't throw a rod bearing for a living lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

codyh said:


> Whats up fellas, havent been on in a while, been workin the earl spill, back for a week, hows it hanging


short, shriveled and always to the left.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> short, shriveled and always to the left.


TMI -


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> short, shriveled and always to the left.


Haha, as long as ya not floatin its all good. Glad to see someone is making money off the spill.


----------

